# Scrap hard drive platters for Pt recovery



## samuel-a

Check it out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-scrap-hard-...-recovery-/120610592865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## Barren Realms 007

About $1.00 a piece is what I have seen.

Is that yours?


----------



## samuel-a

Barren Realms 007 said:


> About $1.00 a piece is what I have seen.
> 
> Is that yours?



yes it's mine.
i guess i'm around the ball park price


----------



## samuel-a

new listings:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120612050874&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120612055838&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## samuel-a

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120613089270&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Barren Realms 007

samuel-a said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120613089270&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



Up for auction is 2.78 grams 24 karat 99.95 fine solid gold (+/- 0.02).

The scale shows 2.8 because it's only one decimal grade scale, the button weight in grain*'s* is 43 which is 2.78 gram.


This gold w*a*s refined twice by me from e-scrap and GF jewelry.

What you see in the photo is what you get. 

*I*'m sorry for the bad quality of the photo, it w*as* taken by cellphone cam.



Might want to make these corrections.


----------



## samuel-a

Thanks barren, i was in such a hurry when listed it.

I can't correct, only add more to the descripition...
I hope it will sell anyway, eventually gold is gold  

Thanks again


----------



## user 12009

Barren Realms 007 said:


> About $1.00 a piece is what I have seen.
> 
> Is that yours?


I just took in my brass/copper/aluminum for recycling last week.

in it was about 18 of those platters and I got just AL scrap for it  
oh well I will know better next time. I have 6 hard drives at home that need to be torn down. :lol: 

on the recycling I had been buying the metals at yardsales, total cost $31 for about 75# and I got $121


----------



## Claudie

Speaking of yard sales, I was thinking (I know, I'm not suppose to) and I wonder about estate auctions. There are always boxes with misc in them, like gold plated jewelery, watches, etc. Usually these sell for near nothing.


----------



## ilyaz

samuel-a said:


> Check it out:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-scrap-hard-...-recovery-/120610592865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0



Samuel,

Is these platters are slightly scratched, are they any less valuable?

thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro

If for recovery, they're not valuable anyway. I doubt if scratches will make much difference.


----------

